# Denon 1909 not playing nice with LG BD390



## DANO (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey guys, over my head and looking for some help please. I just got a new TV and Bluray player. The TV is a Toshiba 55 LED Regza. I already had the Denon.

I had a DVD player hooked up to the DVD HDMI Input and it was working fine. I swapped it for the bluray and now the new Bluray player will not play through the HDMI Imput of the Denon. It will play fine if I hook it directly to the TV. When through the Denon it does one of two things. 1. Flashes back and forth between a black and grey screen or 2. plays bit and pieces of the audio. Both cases end in a black screen with "No Signal...".

I also just noticed that the onscreen programming for the Denon does not work on the new TV. When I hit MENU the screen flashes all kinds of colorful static and then goes black. Any ideas/pointer would be appreciated. Thanks. Dan


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi And Welcome to the Shack,
Have you tried to use a different HDMI cable? Its sounding like a bad "Handshake issue" If the Toshiba has an auto turn on mode that will turn on other pieces of equipment disable that as well.
Another thing to try is turning on the display first receiver next and the BluRay last sometimes just changing the order will make a difference.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
There should be no issues. Is your display 1080p? If it is not, that is the problem. Your receiver can definitely accept and process 1080p sources.

If your display is 1080p, go into resolution, and make sure it is set to Auto or 1080p on the input you are connecting the BDP to.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rob b (Nov 25, 2009)

If you can change the EDID setting on the TV, you may have to do that. My Panasonic projector has an EDID 1 and 2. If I use EDID 1, I can see my Onkyo menu and play the Wii, but my HTPC doesn't display correctly. If I use EDID 2, the HTPC will display correctly, but I can't see the menu for my Onkyo receiver and the Wii won't display.

Good luck !!
Rob


----------



## DANO (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks guys. I've tried 2 different cables. I just set it up to use component video and it get the same issue. Screen flashes and flashes colorful static. 

I'm leaning towards the receiver being the culprit. Both HDMI cables and component work when connected directly to the TV. Put the Denon in the mix and no dice any way.

Weird...I can't even acess the Denon menu to look at HDMI settings.

But then I think it has to be the TV....the Denon on screen programming worked with my old TV which was also HDMI. Maybe I have 2 porblems...

The Denon on-screen deal and the Bluray deal.

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
What model is your TV? I went so far as to download the manual to your Receiver and there is no reason it should not work. Have you tried different resolutions on the BDP? Try 1080i or 720p and see if that works.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DANO (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply. The TV is a 55SV670U. I have not tried different resolutions, but will try that right now. Thanks again. -Dan


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Dan, your set should have no issues with 1080p. Make sure that the Denon is set to 1080p. Go into the settings menu and make sure it is set to 1080p.
Both of these components should work fine together.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DANO (Dec 18, 2009)

JJ,

Unfortunately, I can't acess the Denon menu. It's on screen and also not working. It behaves teh same way as the Bluray player. I can see flashes of the Denon menu on the screen while all teh flashing is going on. It never settles on a black screen, gray screen and colorful static screen. It will flash between them till I set the input back to HDP. Weird...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Run a composite cable(yellow video cable) from the Denon (monitor out) to your TV. You should be able to get the onscreen that way.
The composite monitor out is just to the right of the Coaxial Digital Cable inputs on the upper right of the back panel of your Denon.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

